# Jon boat chartplotter/fish finder



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

What do you consider inexpensive?


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I paid $300 for the hummingbird helix 5 and was happy with it. Just seeing what else is out there.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Ah. This is what I would go with just because they will be gone soon. Same thing as the new model just not Ultra High-Definition. Also a great price for a 7" unit with charts.https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/garmin-echomap-plus-73cv-chartplotter-fishfinder-combo


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------

